
Twitch Sues Over Bots Artificially Inflating Broadcasters' Popularity - spenczar5
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/thr-esq/video-game-streamer-twitch-sues-904113
======
danso
Wow, talk about a psychological blind spot...the entire time, from reading the
submitted title to the article itself, I had read "Twitch" as "Twitter" (while
half-wondering, "why are they going after news broadcasters?"). Inflated
follower counts are a problem on Twitter, especially when lending credibility
to an account, but I don't think Twitter will really go out of its way to
fight them. Users like having that followers number be high, no matter the
lack of substance, as evidence at how pissed everyone was when Instagram
cleaned house...some users even felt they "earned" those spam follows:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/chaos-ensues-as-instagram-
del...](http://www.businessinsider.com/chaos-ensues-as-instagram-deletes-
millions-of-accounts-2014-12)

